# Is sperm 50/50 male and female?



## porkypig

I ask this as i have heard its 50/50 but then why do some people have all boys or all girls for example? surely those people must carry more male/female sperm or is it just by chance which sperm conceives? 

Also i have recently heard people say " i don't know if they can carry girls/boys" - Is this a load of codswollop or is there any truth in this? xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi I dont really know but I have heared that female sperm are slower swimmers than male sperm, so if you BD a few days before ovulation you are probably more likely to have a girl. But It might all be BS!


----------



## Webbykinskt

My mum reckons she couldn't carry boys. She's had over 7 pregnancies and only three (me and my two sisters) made it to full term. She had a stillborn boy at 6-7 months and they said they couldn't work out what was wrong.

I think it's true but I don't know about the scientific point of view. Maybe sperm is meant to be 50/50 but sometimes it doesn't always work out that way?

xx


----------



## Oobies

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Hi I dont really know but I have heared that female sperm are slower swimmers than male sperm, so if you BD a few days before ovulation you are probably more likely to have a girl. But It might all be BS!

That is true, the female sperm are slower but they're stronger so they live longer, whilst the males, being the direct opposite, are fast little swimmers so tend to get their first, but die off quicker, which gives the girls a chance if you O sometime after BDing.
Males tend to like higher PH as well, which can be acheived by orgasm (sorry if that's tmi), or using baking soda apparently (research before using this!), as well as eating certain foods or taking certain suppliments, such as evening primrose. 
So if you don't use any of this, you also have a higher chance of conceiving a girl, but if you do, you've a better chance of conceiving a boy.

None of it's foolproof though, there is always the chance you'll conceive the opposite one even when trying 'all the right things' lol


----------



## porkypig

its interesting though, thanks for replying ladies xx


----------



## Chai_w

supposedly its 50/50 chance for having a boy or girl, but thats based on each conception, but since it's 50/50 each time, people can have a surplus of girls or a surplus of boys cuz its not overall.
hadn't heard about some of the sperm info, very interesting though...


----------



## porkypig

Chai_w said:


> supposedly its 50/50 chance for having a boy or girl, but thats based on each conception, but since it's 50/50 each time, people can have a surplus of girls or a surplus of boys cuz its not overall.
> hadn't heard about some of the sperm info, very interesting though...

yeah i get what you mean, the chance is 50/50 every time, but thats not to say that you cant conceive all boys or all girls xx


----------



## EngineerGirl

Apparently some men have more female sperm and some more male sperm. If your OH does a lot of things to stress his sperm like sudden pressure changes (deep sea divers, fighter pilots, etc) or lots of heat (chef in a warm oven) then the weaker male sperm may die off more than the stronger female sperm. They've done studies that show that these men are more likely to have girl babies. There also may be a genetic link - some families don't often have boys and some don't often have girls. So in some men it's not 50-50.

The best substantiated data on sex selection out there (besides doing it via IVF) is that the timing of your BD-ing influences it most. It's still pretty unscientific, though.


----------



## wanaBmummy

what the others have said. all womens eggs are the X and the mens sperm are both X and Y to make up the XX and the XY (i can't remember from my biology lessons years ago what one is boy and what one is girl lol) but anyways as said before as well the boy sperm swim fast and die quick and the girl sperm are slow but last longer. Which means with ovulation if you are a few days off ovulation and you have sex the girl sperm could hang around and get you pregnant etc lol x


----------



## Webbykinskt

wanaBmummy said:


> what the others have said. all womens eggs are the X and the mens sperm are both X and Y to make up the XX and the XY (i can't remember from my biology lessons years ago what one is boy and what one is girl lol) but anyways as said before as well the boy sperm swim fast and die quick and the girl sperm are slow but last longer. Which means with ovulation if you are a few days off ovulation and you have sex the girl sperm could hang around and get you pregnant etc lol x

XX is girl XY is boy xx


----------

